# mange or something else



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

*red mange or something else*

The following post was put in introduction. I do not know why but it was.
Some of you told this user to put it here but he did not and I dont know why.
I think it is a good question. I use to have a Golden Retriever that had red private parts. They did not stay red, just on occasion they would be red.
He was not a stressed dog and did not have allergies. I had another dog and cats they all lived together great. The other dog was younger and they played rough together. It was a female.I am wondering if she was attacking his privates to cause them to be red. I never saw this take place.
On the subject of mange what does this user mean. Is he speaking of demodoex? If so should his dog be put down? I have heard and read that it is passed between mother and pups if they nurse and that it can be passed by the male dog through breeding too. It cant be cured right? only treated but will still be passed to the pups by genetics and all pups will then pass it too?

So this is why I ask about this question posted by the other user.

My Dog Gota Mange But What Is It?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

what causes your dogs genitels to change colors? not a funny question just being for real (lol). one, could it be pigimintation of the skin, two, could it be flea biting, or three, just flat out mange? would like to know your opions on this.
__________________
HI I AM A PITBULL LOVER/ AN WOUL LIKE TO KNOW HOW CAN I PUT MY PUPS POSTING UP

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by d0ggmann : Today at 02:49 AM.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

there is medicine for mange. my puppy onyx had demodex mange demodex mange is a mange only puppies can get but it can go away by its self or you can medicate it. there are different kinds of mange some worse then others.

it IS tratable and putting a dog to sleep cuz of demodex mange is just stupid cuz that is like the easiest one to treat!! 

all mange i believe is treatable if you dont wait too long to get medicine for it.

mange is parasites that live in an animals skin and pushes out the hair causing baldness and irritated skin. after being treated the fur will grow back. in some cases where mange has completely taken over it is untreatable or so i have heard.


----------



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

I was curious as if someone is planning on breeding a dog and knowing that it is a genetic discorder that can't be cured why would anybody do that and make other pups sick. 
I have done lots of research because my Golden had red male parts.
I also plan on getting a pit but am doing research on them. This seems to be a problem that breeders are ignoring. 
I dont want a dog that is going to constantly have problems that I am going to have to treat but cant be cured.

Here here are some sites I found on at the very least spaying or neutering dogs that have it because it is a genetic disorder that will never be cured. 
Red mange is bloodbound.... the outbreak may lessen, but it is always in their system and can be brought on by stress, but it will always be in their system.

Are you planning on breeding your dog?

http://www.pitbullregistry.com/health issues.htm#Demodectic Mange
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_demodectic_mange.html


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Demodex mange will pass from mother to puppies whether she is showing hair loss or not. When the mites get out of control is when the hair loose starts. The dog being stress or in heat can cause this. around 4-6 months that puppies will start to show hair loss on there face.if you spay or neuter the dog the hair usually returns and you don't have problems. If the dog isn't exercised enough it could return due to stress..If untreated demodex mange can get very bad and sores will for and get infected. Dogs with weaker immune systems will be effected more heavily. There is no need to put a dog with mange down unless it has been left untreated for so long that there is no hope for the dog. 

























Untreated- This was when I first got the dog returned she was sub posted to be spayed and then the owner called and told me she just couldn't deal with the mange and this is why. After 2 months of medication she was healthy enough to be spayed. I do not blame the owner this was my fault for this litter. 









Sarcoptic mange is scabis (sp) you will know if your dog has this because you will also loss hair and any animal that comes into contact with your dog. Sarcoptic mange is much worse than Demodex and can cause alot of terrible sores.

Some breeders don't care and some don't know. I found out the hard way when my female who had demodex got pregnant when I was 17 and had no idea about breeding dogs, raising dogs, or anything. I new nothing about the mange till they started losing fur. I new she had had a fur problem before but had all her hair when she got pregnant. She started loosing her fur after that and had lost quite a bit by the time she had her puppies. The mites transfer to the puppies when mom feeds them. I made the mistake of having this litter and I highly advise anyone who has a dog with Mange to spay/neuter immediately. Not just so they don't reproduce but also it will help you dog immensely. Mange can cost alot to treat and can be devastating to the people who own the dog. Another reason not to buy form a BYB who has no idea what they are doing and what has been bred. There is much more than just throwing 2 good lookin dogs together. Could cost you lots of money at the vet later on.


----------



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

back to this again.

if one pup in a litter has that red mange thing or demodex however you spell it mange dont all the pups in the litter have it even if they dont ever show it?
it is not cureable, but treatable at a very high and constant cost right? the symtoms might go away but every dog in a litter will always have it and pass it on to any pup they have am I correct? everything I have read says just because a dog does not have an out break does not mean they don't have it but they will always carry it.
oh yeah does a dog have to have an out break to be tested for this type of mange?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im sure all mange is curable. onyx had demodex mange (not sure how to spell it) but the cost of the vet visit and his medicine all together was about $75 we took him back after 4 weeks of his medicine for another skin scraping and the vet said not a sign of it. 

i dont know if all puppies have it automatically my guess would be no cuz hat would mean they would be born with this parasite already in them for no reason. i could be wrong though. 

but as far as i know as long as you treat mange at an early stage it is curable i have heard of one case where the mange was in a dog for a VERY long time prolly almost a year without the owners taking it to the vet well animal controll was called the dog went to the v et and i guess they put it to sleep cuz it was a more seriouse case and way too out of controll to do anything about it. i guess the poor dog had no fur whatso ever not even whiskers!


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Pitgirl:
You are correct. It is not cureable. You treat the symtoms only and they go away however the mite remains dormant in the body and stress with cause flare ups. It is passed between mother and pups and yes the pups will always have it too although they may not show signs of it. If bred they too will pass it on to the litter. It is a genectic defect often caused by inbreeding somewhere down the line of breeding. Any dog that shows signs of this should be spayed or neutered. 
Yes there are various types of medications that treat the flare ups, but it will never go away. Yes the cost to treat is very exspensive too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I had a pitbull girl named Destiny I got from some BYB out in front of Wal-Mart. I took right over to my vet and had her shots done and wormed all that good stuff. After having her for about 2weeks she started to lose her hair I took her back in to the vet time for shot update. It was Demodex mange we treated her it didn't help I bathed her I switched her food we treated her I spayed her I ran the meds and shampoo again and again. She never got better. I had to put my girl down after a year of constant treatment. 


RIP Destinyupruns: Love you girl!


----------



## fosterrescue (May 24, 2008)

This is so sad. This type of mage is horrible. We were brought these 4 pups about 2 years ago.The mother had been hit by a car. They were about 6 weeks old and within about 2 weeks of being brought to us they got this mange. We tried to treat them all with a dip at first. It did not work, so we took them adn the vet did a skin scrape.Then the vet gave us some liquid med it smelled horrible and the pups hated it. We treated them all for about 9 months and then had to have them all put down because the meds only treated the mange but it kept coming back. We think it was so bad because the pups were so stressed and upset about their mom being killed.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Yes, demodex is horrible. check out: www.advocatekennels.com/bellaspage
This is a dog we rescued that was found rumaging through some ladys trash in the city. When we first got her she only had about 20% of her hair and looked and smelled like she was rotting to death! The mange had progressed so badly, that combined with her immune system being low because she was half starved (among other helth issues) she had pus and sores all over her body. They had become infected. We have had her since Early APril and she is still on ivermectin and miconazole nitrate shampoo. At first she was on an antibiotic , cephalexin. She was just healthy enough to be spayed at the beginning of last week. Now she is up for adoption. All in all she has cost over $700 because in the beginning when she was so bad she had to stay at the vet clinic for constant treatment. Mange can get very expensive.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

wittypits said:


> Pitgirl:
> You are correct. It is not cureable. You treat the symtoms only and they go away however the mite remains dormant in the body and stress with cause flare ups. It is passed between mother and pups and yes the pups will always have it too although they may not show signs of it. If bred they too will pass it on to the litter. It is a genectic defect often caused by inbreeding somewhere down the line of breeding. Any dog that shows signs of this should be spayed or neutered.
> Yes there are various types of medications that treat the flare ups, but it will never go away. Yes the cost to treat is very exspensive too.


Correct it is not curable but treatable. Yes all pups would have it but it depends on each pup how their immune system handles it.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I also had a dog that was diagnosed with Dermodex. It is sort of like the Red Mange. Dermodex is passed by the mother through milk. Alot of times you do not know your dog has it till either it gets stressed or for females, when they go in heat. So alot of people wind up getting a dog that they think is healthy, but not. It can be diagnosed by a skin scrape sample.
It has a very bad odor, almost like something rotting. No matter what you bathe your animal in it just will not go away. My dog smelled so bad that we actually had Buzzards land on her kennel fence thinking she was a piece of dead meat or something. Your animal will have patches of red pustules on parts of their body( almost like ant bites). They will also begin to lose their hair and become really dried skin and flakey. 
Dermodex has to be treated by a vet. It can be very costly. First thing the vet would advise is for you to spay or neuter your animal. It help females out by not getting stressed during heat cycles, which brings the disease on and can make it WORSE!!!
Dermodex is treated with Vermectin, which is a heart worm medication. So before your dog can be put on this medication it will need a heart worm test.
It usually takes about 3 vet treatments to get it under control. My dog had to be put down because she would not take to the treatment and she got worse week after week to the point that she would tear into herself. So the vet advised me that the best thing to do would be to put her down. This is after 9 months of steady treatment, at the vets.
I am not trying to discourage anyone, but this is from my experience with the disease. Treatment is different for every animal.
Most animals diagnosed with Dermodex can be cured.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

advocatekennels said:


> Yes, demodex is horrible. check out: www.advocatekennels.com/bellaspage
> This is a dog we rescued that was found rumaging through some ladys trash in the city. When we first got her she only had about 20% of her hair and looked and smelled like she was rotting to death! The mange had progressed so badly, that combined with her immune system being low because she was half starved (among other helth issues) she had pus and sores all over her body. They had become infected. We have had her since Early APril and she is still on ivermectin and miconazole nitrate shampoo. At first she was on an antibiotic , cephalexin. She was just healthy enough to be spayed at the beginning of last week. Now she is up for adoption. All in all she has cost over $700 because in the beginning when she was so bad she had to stay at the vet clinic for constant treatment. Mange can get very expensive.


Not bad. I spent well over $2500.00 on my dog. She was not a rescue, but a dog that was given to us when she was just a pup. The girl could not keep her b/c of her parents not wanting a pitbull. So we took her in. We knew if we didn't then she would of ended up in a ring somewhere, or became a constant breeder for some dude.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok onyx had demodex the vet gave us medicine he came back 4 weeks later for a skin scraping she said he was fine and she wasnt able to find any parasites. but does he still have a chance of it getting bad again? it wasnt really bad when we noticed it and got it treated. there were some small patches missing around his eye and some small bumps but that was about it. now his fur is almost completely grown back.

and do ONLY puppies get this mange? i mean when onyx isnt a puppy any more will he still be effected by it?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is a really good link that helps explain all your questions and why not all cases are treatable and why some clear up so easily.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/demodectic_mange.html

Stephanie


----------



## Thunda Corleone (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang I Learn New Stuff Everyday On Here


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney had a localized spot in the middle of her forehead...

I kinda just kept it clean used benadryl for the scratching, and antibiotic ointment for the little sores...it wasn't bad but it would go away, completely. I thought she had just scratched or injured her head so after about 2.5months of this rocking on I took her to the vet (of course as soon as I made the appointment the hair grew back) she scraped her and found 1 dead demodex mite. I told the vet that I thought she was about to go into her first heat cycle and she said this was most likely the cause of the flare up especially since it got better on its own. Hopefully we will not have any future issues!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Dermodex is treated with Vermectin, which is a heart worm medication. So before your dog can be put on this medication it will need a heart worm test.
> 
> Most animals diagnosed with Dermodex can be cured.


Ivermectin can be used to kill baby heartworms but is not a heart worm treatment. You would want a test before using it because once a dog is dosed with Ivermectin a heart worm test will show negative.

Ivermectin is actually a cattle wormer so not all vets will prescribe it.

No demodex CAN NOT be cured only controlled and future outbreaks can be prevented.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> and do ONLY puppies get this mange? i mean when onyx isnt a puppy any more will he still be effected by it?


Usually as the dog gets older its immune system gets more developed and can control the mites with out medication.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Again it is most important to remember that this IS a genetic disorder and any dog that has ever had it or been exposed(meaning born from a mother who had it, even if pups were bottle fed) to it should NOT be bred. It is passed from mother to pups even if they never show signs of it.


----------



## lightyear_pitgirl (May 10, 2008)

*about Demadex*

it sound like witty pits you have a dog with this , my vet told me:cop: that demadex is not always pass to every puppy in the litter but the virus is domimate but i thought red-mange was the mange that is passed between mother to puppies .and if you do i would put it to sleep and never look back i had one and it was hell geting her from eating her self.


----------



## lightyear_pitgirl (May 10, 2008)

*on your cut ears*



wittypits said:


> Again it is most important to remember that this IS a genetic disorder and any dog that has ever had it or been exposed(meaning born from a mother who had it, even if pups were bottle fed) to it should NOT be bred. It is passed from mother to pups even if they never show signs of it.


Was looking at your web page and would like to know, who cut your ears on that frizzy dog , she looks to have something going on with her skin to me. and did a vet do that to your dog ears and your male dog looks like he has the same thing too, on his back. so are you a breeder, your some one who just saleing them


----------



## pitgirl (May 5, 2008)

lightyear
what "frizzy dog" are you talking about on that website and what dogs are you looking at that you say look like they have anything
those dogs look in perfect health to me more than healthy in fact


----------

